# Optimum No-rinse



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Can someone help me with info on this product please ?

I have never used it, never heard of it til recently and have no idea how to use it, what to use it for or how good it is, but everyone seems to love it on here !

Am I right in thinking its a product to wash your car with, using very little water, and can be gone over with a QD such as AG Rapid Detailer afterwards to add a nice shine ?

Am I also right in thinking it will not leave water spots when used correctly ?

Any help on where I can buy it from and how the best way to use it would be very appreciated, as I would probably use it instead of my current waterless detailer to clean the cars if its good stuff and easy to use !

Many thanks


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=177

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php

Above links are your friend  - Top 2 more so.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks mate, will have a good read now


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

How many car washes/cleans will a 1 US Gallon Bottle of this do ?

(( I have no idea how much 1oz or 1 Gallon is or how many oz's are in a gallon ! ))


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> How many car washes/cleans will a 1 US Gallon Bottle of this do ?
> 
> (( I have no idea how much 1oz or 1 Gallon is or how many oz's are in a gallon ! ))


There are just 16 fluid oz in a US pint. A gallon of ONR will keep you washing
for about 4 years! My 32 oz bottle has lasted me 12 months or more...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> I have no idea how much 1oz or 1 Gallon is or how many oz's are in a gallon !


Think in terms of "about 5%" (or 1:20 ONR to water) and you're in the right area.

I live in an area with very odd rules about car washing and have been using Lowiepete's zero-bucket-method exclusively on my car since the end of Feb when I first heard of it.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> There are just 16 fluid oz in a US gallon. A gallon of ONR will keep you washing
> for about 4 years! My 32 oz bottle has lasted me 12 months or more...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Exactly the same here, 32oz lasted me just under a year washing every 2 weeks during the milder weather, leaving it 4 weeks between washes maximum.
Now got 2 gallon bottles


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Bel said:


> Think in terms of "about 5%" (or 1:20 ONR to water) and you're in the right area.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

for washing does everyone stick to the recommend dilution in a "normal water hardness level" area?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> for washing does everyone stick to the recommend dilution in a "normal water hardness level" area?


I found this best too.


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

There are 128oz in a gallon (US measurements) not 16oz. Get a 1oz dispenser for a couple of quid and put one squirt in your bucket. Fill with 7-8 litres water.

Then you get 128 washes from one gallon container. Less if you make up a sprayer.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

How many ml is 1oz ?


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4130742 millilitres


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> Going by the method shown on DW, it says to......
> 
> "1. Pump sprayer filled with ONR solution at wash strength - you can use stronger if you wish
> 2. Bucket with grit guard, and about 2 US gallons of ONR solution at 1oz per 2 gallons
> ...


Careful here - we're talking about different approaches 

I don't use a bucket at all. I fill a 1500ml pump bottle with 75ml ONR and top it up with water from the tap.

Using that, and that alone, I clean my whole car (a soft-top 911). I usually have a fair amount left over at the end too, depending on how many times I have to reapply to a panel because I get distracted by something and let it dry....

If I do it right, I often have 500ml left over, meaning I've washed the whole car - except the wheels - with just a litre of water.

So each wash costs me an absolute maximum of 75ml ONR, and usually closer to 50ml.

I'll leave it to the people who actually use buckets to advise you on the correct dilution there, but I'd guess that half a litre per wash would indeed be a bit on the generous side!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

james walker said:


> 1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4130742 millilitres


Great, thanks mate.

So, to use ONR, would I be ok to use as follows.....

30ml of ONR in a bucket with 7 litres of water

and 20ml of ONR in a 2 Litre Pump Sprayer for the pre spray.

Meaning I am using 50ml in total per wash.

Would this and these dilution rates be ok, if not, can someone please tell me how many ml to put in the bucket and in the pump sprayer for best results ( I have a 10 litre bucket and a 2 litre pump sprayer ) ?

Thank you all for the much needed help, I am not too clever when it comes to dilution !


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

You have it pretty much spot on.

As a summary:

1 US Gallon = 128 oz.
ONR @ wash strength is 1oz ONR : 256oz water (2 US gallons), so dilution ratio is 1:256.

I tend to prefer using ONR at twice normal wash strength (1:128) for the pre-spray. Others use more i.e. QD strength (1:64) or less i.e. the standard 1:256.

Essentially, divide how much water you are using, in millilitres, by the dilution ratio and you'll get how much ONR to use. Of course, you don't need to be accurate to the last ml.
For your examples:
ONR required for normal wash solution (1:256 dilution) in bucket (7L water) = 7000/256 = 27.34ml, so 30ml is perfectly fine.
ONR required for pre-spray solution (1:128 dilution) in spray bottle (2L water) = 2000/128 = 15.63ml, so 20ml would be fine - you could get away with 15ml however.

To make things easier, the cap on an ONR bottle is 1/2oz (approx 15ml). I just use this as my measuring guage. Sometimes I can be a bit over, but its so economical I don't tend to mind too much.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Phisp, appreciate that as I am terrible with all things maths and dilution rates fry my brain !

I will be ordering the ONR today. I am really looking forward to it as its going to make it so much easier not to get water marks dried on in the sun !

Really appreciate all the help and advice from everyone.

So I will use 30ml ONR with 7 Litres of water in the bucket and 20ml of ONR in a 2litre pump sprayer for the pre spray. Total 50ml per wash.

Just out of interest, how many ml is in the big 128oz bottles, as I want to work out roughly how much it will cost per wash.

Many thanks everyone


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Can ONR be used on any car - or does it only work properly on a previously well waxed car ?


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

128 floz = 3785.412 Milliliters. ONR works fine over existing wax.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Hag, Appreciate that


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I always worried about the polymers in ONR sitting on a good wax and taking away the sheeting and beading ability of said wax.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Having read all about it, I am sure its fine on a waxed vehicle, but I would like to know if it will still work on a car that has not been waxed for years ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Can ONR be used on any car - or does it only work properly on a previously well waxed car ?


Yep, any car. I often use it on unwaxed vehicles.

The only thing is that it may effect the beading performance of some LSPs, such as the new wave of nano sealants. It will, however, not affect the longevity of the LSP.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks mate - I only ever use AG SRP or HD Wax as an LSP, so this should be ok.

Many thanks mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Phisp said:


> Yep, any car. I often use it on unwaxed vehicles.
> 
> The only thing is that it may effect the beading performance of some LSPs, such as the new wave of nano sealants. It will, however, not affect the longevity of the LSP.


Kinda frustrating that i'd need to rewax after using ONR if I wanted to see my LSP performing straight away.

I'm sure after a few days the polymers would disappear and leave the LSP though.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never experienced any issue with ONR and sealant/wax. I have been using ONR for more than a year and i find that it didn't affect my protection layer. I have the "old" ONR version.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

gally said:


> I always worried about the polymers in ONR sitting on a good wax and taking away the sheeting and beading ability of said wax.


That's only going to happen on a nano-technology finish, simply because the
polymers are microscopically larger. Even then, it will only be temporary. On
any other waxes or sealants the problem does not exist. I'd certainly not let
it get in the way of using such an effective and efficient way to clean paint.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Pete I was hoping you would pop in.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use onr for the car now... It hasn't effected the zaino on there.


I can now do a ONR wash, z6 and z8 top up in about 30 mins...

:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I use onr for the car now... It hasn't effected the zaino on there.
> 
> I can now do a ONR wash, z6 and z8 top up in about 30 mins...
> 
> :thumb:


Have you ever tried to put ZCS on top of ONR? I did once and it was a mess, i was just wondering if anyone has some experience on ONR+ZCS.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

onr the optiseal 20 mins sit down enjoy rest of the day spot on


----------

